

I built an OCR library in Ruby to help you win at Letterpress - kaffeinecoma
http://wordhelper.net/contact

======
kaffeinecoma
I'd also like to point out mauricesvay's take on this:
<https://github.com/mauricesvay/CheaterPress>. His implementation runs in the
browser and is both simpler and faster than mine.

